# Trivia 9/18



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2019)

trivia 9/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Montpelier, Vermont, is the only Capital of the Fifty where  you won't find a
McDonalds fast food outlet ; not one !


1. What is the legal term 'mayhem' about ?
  a. - An intoxicated state which results in  damage
  b. - The illegal breeding of an animal
  c. - The intended maiming or disfigurement of a  person
  d. - The intentional use of another person's property  without their
consent
2. What long-running TV talent competition was hosted by Ed  McMahon?
3. In the 1858 Illinois senate race, who defeated Abraham  Lincoln?
4. Who is the "Father of Modern Philosophy"?
5. What does "Joie de vivre"  translate to in English  ?
6. Strange Words are These ; APOSIOPESIS ...

It's the failure to  ________  _  ________ .
7. Shakespeare !!
Which Character Murdered his wife by smothering her with a  pillow ?
  a. - Lear
  b. - Macbeth
  c. - Henry V
  d. - Othello
8. How many enemy aircraft did the "Red Baron" shoot down  during WWI?
  a. - 60
  b. - 70
  c. - 80
  d. - 90

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The world’s smallest bible is the same size as the top of a  pencil’s eraser.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Star Search
3. Stephen Douglas
4. Rene Descartes
5. "Joy of Life"
6. Sentence
7. - d
8. - c

CRAP !!
That eraser’s not even close !
The Nano Bible is a gold-plated silicon chip the size of a  pinhead on which
the entire Hebrew Bible is engraved. The text, consisting of  over 1.2
million letters, is carved on the 0.5mm2 chip by means of a  focused ion
beam.


----------

